# ddoka | Baker21 | McLaren MP4-12C Teaser..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

*dooka | Baker21 | McLaren MP4-12C Teaser..*

Hi all..

Simon and I went on a road trip this weekend, also with the help of Chris_Z4, we detailed this little number..

Full write up and video coming to a website near you soon ..


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Is that your playing it cool pose Rob?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Well done..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

looking forward to this one guys :thumb:

And I bet the write up has the 'Dooka Pad Pose' - 

:wave:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

J, one is correct ..


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

was this from rybrook birmingham?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Is that your playing it cool pose Rob?


You wait until you see the other pics Simon 



concours g60 said:


> was this from rybrook birmingham?


Possibly, why?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

no fair, more pics now please :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You wont get anything done with your hands in your pockets lad's:lol:

Look forward to it all nice and :buffer:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Come on lads I have been waiting for this for ages since the original teaser.

Looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice , Bring it on


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice lads, look forward to the write up.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Baker21; said:


> Possibly, why?


That's very clear now!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> That's very clear now!


Maybe..........


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Rob and Si, is this one coming soon???


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Rob and Si, is this one coming soon???


:wave:

Just finishing it off now.......:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll keep my eye out for this,see the teaser before,awesome car,Mclaren showed a indepth build on BBC2 after top gear last nite,the amazing factory they have just built!!! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Well come on man,

Bring it on we need this 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

simon burns said:


> I'll keep my eye out for this,see the teaser before,awesome car,Mclaren showed a indepth build on BBC2 after top gear last nite,the amazing factory they have just built!!! :thumb:


Didn't watch it myself but everyone at work has been feeding back on it today.......:thumb:



kdskeltec said:


> Well come on man,
> 
> Bring it on we need this
> 
> ...


Sorry Kelly.........

As you know these threads are flipping tough to get together..........:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here you go then guys, sorry for the delay:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240965


----------

